# Manueller Upload



## Hain (2. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich spiele Wow am Mac und am Windows Rechner, deshalb wollte ich meine Karte gerne manuell aktuallisieren.
Aber ich bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Datei nicht übertragen wurde. Gibt es die Funktionalität überhaupt schon, oder muß ich die (Windows) Software benutzen?


----------



## Roran (2. September 2006)

Boothby schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele Wow am Mac und am Windows Rechner, deshalb wollte ich meine Karte gerne manuell aktuallisieren.
> Aber ich bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Datei nicht übertragen wurde. Gibt es die Funktionalität überhaupt schon, oder muß ich die (Windows) Software benutzen?


Der manuellen Upload ist von deinem OS unabhänig.
Das einzige ist, das du als Mac User nur den reinen PROFILER nutzen kannst und den manuellen Upload machen mußt, leider.

Les dir mal die Meldung genau durch warum es nicht übertragen wurde.
Wenn da steht weil es nix neues zum übertragen gibt,
kannst du das aber selber ändern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem du einfach hin gehst,
und zb. aus der Bank und Inventar Gegenstände tauscht.
Oder du andere Ausrüstungsteile deinem Char anziehst.


----------



## Hain (4. September 2006)

Die Seite meldet einfach nur, dass ich eine Datei zum hochladen auswählen soll, auch wenn ich das bereits gemacht habe.

Aber ich denke, dass ich doch den Client benutze. Meine Frage dazu:

Wenn den Client starte, started dieser Wow. SOweit ok.

Aber was ist, wenn ich wow alleine starte, started der Client dann auch mit? Das würde ich nicht wollen.


----------



## Regnor (4. September 2006)

Boothby schrieb:


> Aber was ist, wenn ich wow alleine starte, started der Client dann auch mit? Das würde ich nicht wollen.



Nein, wenn du BLASC auf "manuell" gestartet hast dann startet der Client nicht mit wenn du WOW startest.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## blotter (4. September 2006)

Hi!

Ist zwar keine antwort zu diesem hier hier aber ne frage in dem Themen bereich.

Ich hab heute das Manuelle upload mal ausprobiert, so wie beschrieben, ist es normal das wenn er fertig ist auf der Startseite landet? (weil in meinem Profiel auf blasc wurde nichts wirkliches verändert)

mfg


----------



## B3N (5. September 2006)

Hallo blotter,

kannst du das Problem etwas genauers beschreiben? Ich kann mir im Moment nicht vorstellen woran das liegen könnte. Eigentich müsste nach dem absenden eine Antwortseite kommen mit entsprechender Ausgabe. Welchen Browser verwendest du? Hast du evt. mal den Cache geleert?


----------



## blotter (5. September 2006)

Hi B3n

Ich habe es heute noch mal mit dem IE probiert und da funktionierte es, der erste versuch war mit Mozilla, werde da wohl noch was anpassen müssen.

Danke für den hinweis.

mfg


----------

